# ايامنا القليله جدا .....تحدد بدقه....... ابديتنا الطويله جدا



## fullaty (15 أكتوبر 2007)

ايامنا القليله جدا تحددبدقه ايامنا الطويله جدا​
هذا كتاب للانبا يؤانس الاسقف العام ​
مقدمه :​
خلقنا الله يا احبائى على صورته ومثاله(تك27,26:1) واعطانا نعمه الوجود والحياه والخلود .......وقد رسم الله ان يكون الجزء الاول من حياتنا هاهنا على الارض سنوات معدودات ....قليله جدا.......وبحسب اعمالنا (مت27:16) فى هذه السنوات المعدوات ، يكون الجزء التانى من حياتنا الطويله جدا ......التى لاتنتهى فان شبَهنا حياتنا بخط مستقيم طوله متر(100سم) مثلاً ،تكون حياتنا الارضيه اقل من نصف سنتيمتر ،وحياتنا الابديه اكثر من 99,5سم ...... وحياتنا الارضيه القيله جدا ترسم وتحدد بدقه حياتنا الابديه الطويله جدا التى لا تنتهى 


ولعل هذا الامر يا احبائى .....هو اهم حقيقه فى حياتنا ....ولكن كم منا يفطن ويتأمل فى هذه الحقيقه الهامه جدا.....كم منا يصلى ويترنم مع موسى النبى ((احصاء ايامنا هكذا علمنا فنؤتى قلب حكمة))(مز12:90).......اى علمنا يارب احصاء ايامنا......وكيف انها قليله جدا ...وهى التى ترسم وتحدد بدقه ابديتنا الطويله جدا....فنكون آنذال حكماء كقول الوحى الالهى فنؤتى قلب الحكمه).........فكم منا يا احبائى له هذا القلب الحكيم الذى دائما يحصى ايامه ويتامل كثيرا فى ابديته 

يا احبائى :ان كل انسان منا ذاهب فى طريق الارض كلها (1مل2:2)..ذاهب الى بيته الابدى(جا5:12) 
كمايقول قداسه البابا شنوده فى قصيدته<تائه فى الغربه>
فى طريق الموت نجرى ................فى سباق بعضنا فى اثر بعض
كبخار مضمحل عمرنا...................مثل برق سوف يمضى مثل ومض
يا صديقى كن كما شئت اذا...........واجر فى الآفاقمن طول لعرض 
ارض آمالك فى الالقاب او .............ارضها فى المال او فى المجد ارض
آخر الامر ستهوى مجهداً...............راقداً فى بعض اشبار بارض

فليس هناك هنا مدينه باقيه لكننا نطلب العتيده (عب14:13)........نطلب اورشليم السمائيه ..((المدينه التى لها الاساسات التى صانعها وبارئها الله))(عب10:11)


اخواتى الحباء :مااجمل وما اعمق الحديث عن ايامنا القليله جدا.. وابديتنا الطويله جدا........ابديتنا التى تهفو اليها قلوبنا .....ابديتنا التى حينما خلقنا الله جعلها فى قلوبنا كما يقول الوحى الالهى (صنع الكل حسناً فى وقته وايضا جعل الابديه فى قلبهم ))(جا 11:3)....ابديتنا التى تحدث عنها الكتاب المقدس كثيرا جدا

حديثا سيكون اربع نقاط
اولا ايامنا القليله جدا 
ثانيا ابديتنا الطويله جدا
ثالثا ايمنا القليله <<تحددبدقه>>ابديتنا الطويله جدا
رابعا ليكن منهجا لحياتنا ((ان ايامنا القليله جدا تحدد بدقه ابديتنا الطويله جدا))


يتبع​


----------



## sparrow (15 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ايامنا القليله جدا .....تحدد بدقه....... ابديتنا الطويله جدا*

في انتظار  البقيه
شكرا لتعبك


----------



## fullaty (15 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ايامنا القليله جدا .....تحدد بدقه....... ابديتنا الطويله جدا*

اولا: ايامنا القليله جدا​
فهمها طالت ايامنا يا احبائى فهى قليله جداً اذا ما قيست بالابديه الطويله جداً.......هكذا وصف ابونا يعقوب سنى حياته المئه والثلاثين بانها قليله .يقول الوحى الالهى(فقال يعقوب لفرعون :ايام سنى غربتى مئه وثلاثون سنه قليله ورديه ))(تك9:47)......فان كانت المئه والثلاثون سنه قليله فكم تكون التمانين......والسبعين ....والستين ؟؟قطعا تكون  قليله جدا. ولذلك قال الوحى الالهى بمنتهى الوضوح على فم ايوب الصديق الذى عاش اكثر من مئه واربعين سنه (اى16:42) ((الانسان مولودالمراه قليل الايام ))(اى1:14)​


*وقد استخدم الوحى الالهى تشبيهات كثيره ليرسخ فى ذهننا ان ايامنا قليله جدا:​*(1)تشبيه القصه :ان ايامنا قليله كقصه تبدا وسرعان ماتنتهى ........وفى هذا يقول موسى النبى   افينا سنينا كقصه .وايام سنينا هى سبعون سنه وان كانت مع القوه فثمانون سنه وافخرها تعب وبليه لانها تقرض سريعا فنطير ((مز10,9:90))
(2)تشبيه الوشيعه:والوشيعه تطلق على المحواك(ماكينه الخياطه)او نول النساج........فيقول ايوب الصديق(ايامى اسرع من الوشيعة))(اى6:7)
(3) تشبيه العداء :وفى هذا يقول ايوب الصديق ((ايامى اسرع من عداء تفر ولا ترى خيرا))(اى 25:9)
(4)تشبيه النفخه:فايامنا يا احبائى التى سرعان ما تضمحل وفى هذا يقول ايوب الصديق ((لان ايامى نفخة))(اى16:7)......ويقول معلمنا داود النبى ((انما نفخه كل انسان قد جعل ))(مز5:39)...((الانسان اشبه نفخة))(مز4:144)
(5)تشبيه الظل:فالظل سرعان ما يتغير ....يبرح ولا يقف ........فيقول ايوب الصديق: ((لان ايامنا على الارض ظل ))(اى 9:8)........ويقول ايضا الانسان مولود المرأه قليل الايام يبرح كالظل ولا يقف ))(اى2,1:14),......
ويقول معلمنا داود النبى ((ايامى كظل مائل ))(مز11:102)...ويقول ايضا ((الانسان....ايامه مثل ظل عابر))(مز4:144)
(6)تشبيهالاشبار :وعجبا ان يشبه الوحى الالهى ايامنا بمجرد اشبار ,ليش حتى امتار ......فيقول معلمنا داود النبى : ((هوذا جعلت ايامى اشباراًوعمرى كلا شئ قدامك))(مز5:39)
(7)تشبيه الخيال :فالانسان مولود المرأه قليل الايام .....اليوم موجود وغدا غير موجود......وكانه كان خيالا .....وفى هذا يقول معلمنا داود النبى: (انما كخيال يتمشى الانسان))(مز6:39)
(8)تشبيه النزيل :كالغريب الذى يقضى فى فندق بضعه ايام كنزيل .....وفى هذا يترنم معلمنا داود النبى ويقول : ((لانى انا غريب عندك .نزيل مثل جميع ايآئى))(مز12:39) ...ويقول معلمنا بولس الرسول : ((فى الايمان مات هؤلاء اجمعون وهم لم ينالوا المواعيد بل من بعيد نظروها وصدقوها وحيوها واقروا بانهم غربا ونزلاء على الارض ))(عب13:11)
(9)تشبيه العشب: فيخبرنا الوحى الالهى ان اشيعاء النبى اتاه الصوت من السماء قائلا:ناد.........فقال بماذا انادى ؟ ...قال له ناد وقل للناس المستغرقين فى نومهم ((ان كل جسد عشب وكل جماله كزهر الحقل .....يبس العشب وذبل الزهر واما كلمه الهنا فتثبت الى الابد ))(اش8,6:40)...فالشعب يمكث فى الارض عده اشهر ثم ييبس وزهره يمكث بضعه ايام ثم يذبل .وهكذا الجسد وجماله .ولذلك ترنم ايضا معلمنا داود النبى وقال : ((وانا مثل العشب يبست))(مز11:102)......وعاد معلمنا بطرس الرسول يؤكد على ما قاله اشعياء النبى وقال((لان كل جسد كعشب وكل مجد انسان كزهر عشب والعشب يبس وزهره سقط واما كلمه الرب فتثبت الى الابد ))(1بط24:1)
(10)تشبيه البخار : فيقول معلمنا يعقوب الرسول : ((لانه ماهى حياتكم ؟ انها بخار يظهر قليلا ثم يضمحل )) (يع 14:4) ...ولم يكتف الوحى الالهى لن يشبه حياتنا بالبخار بل بالبخار الذى يظهر قليلا ثم يضمحل 

*اخوتى الأحباء *:يا ليتنا نتامل كثيراً فى هذه التشبيهات الكثيره التى استخدمها لوحى الالهى ليرسخ فى اذهاننا وقلوبنا ان ايامنا قليله جدا ...
فايامنا بالحقيقه قليله جدا ...شبهها القديس اوغسطينوس بمحطه المسافرين وقال :ان عالمنا هو محطه مسافرين وصلناه منذ قليل من بطون امهاتنا وسنرحل عنه بعد قليل ايضا الى وطننا الابدى .......
وعن ايامنا القليله جدا كانت القديسه ساره تقول للراهبات :انى لا اضع رجلى على درجه السلم الا واتصور اننى اموت قبل ان ارفعها حتى لا يغرينى العدو بالامل فى طول الحياه .......

*******************

وايامنا يا احبائى ليس فقط قليله جدا انما تنتهى بغته فكم سمعنا عن حوادث السيارات والقطارات والطائرات والزلال والاعاصير والفيضانات و غيرها ........ وقد نرى اليوم اصدقاءنا فى اتم صحه وغداً نسمع اخبار موتهم  

فايامنا يا احبائى ربما تنتهى بغته كما يقول سليمان الحكيم فى سفرالجامعه : ((لان الانسان ايضا لا يعرق وقته كالاسماك التى تؤخذ بشبكه مهلكه وكالعصافير التى تؤخذ بالشرك كذلك تقتنص بنو البشر فى وقت شر واذا يقع عليهم بغته ))(جا12:9)

  † ويقول ايضا رب المجد :
*اسهروا اذا لانكم لاتعملون متى ياتى رب البيت امساء ام نصف الليل ام صياح الديك ام صباحا لئلا ياتى بغته فيجدكم نياما وما اقوله لكم اقوله للجميع :اسهروا ))(مر37،36:13)
*احترزوا لانفسكم لئلاتثقل قلوبكم فى خمار وسكر وهموم العالم فيصادفكم ذلك اليوم بغته ))(لو34:21)

ويقول معلمنا القديس بولس الرسول : ((لانكم لاتعملون بالتحقيق ان يوم الرب كلص فى الليل هكذا يجئ لانه حينما يقولون :سلام وامن وحينئذ يفاجئهم هلاك  بغته كالمخاض للحبلى فلا ينجون))(1تس3،2:5)
وقد اشار رب المجد ايضا بقصه الغنى الغبى ان ايامنا القليله جدا ربما تنتهى بغته .........قال له المجد ((انسان غنى اخصبت كورثه ففكر فى نفسه قائلا :ماذا اعمل لان ليس لى موضع اجمع فيه ثمارى ؟ وقال اعمل هذا :اهدم مخازنى ووابنى اعظم واجمع هناك جميع غلاتى وخيراتى واقول لنفسى :يانفس لك خيرات كثيره موضوعه لسنين كثيره . استريحى وكلى واشربى وافرحى  فقال له الله :يا غبى هذه الليله تطلب نفسك منك فهذه التى اعددتها لمن تكون ؟))(لو 20،16:12)

†اذكر يا احبائى انى كنت فى لبنان لحضور احد اجتماعات مجلس كنائس الشرق الاوسط وكنت برفقه احد الاحباء فى سيارته........وبينما نحن فى الطريق على جبال لبنان لمحت علامه من علامات الطريق وقد كتب عليها <<الى عروس القبور>> فقلت لذلك الخ الحبيب :ماهى عروس القبور هذه ؟ ........فقال :انها حادثه عجيبه حدثت منذ سنوات لعروس فى هذه المنطقه من جبال لبنان كانت هى وعريسها لهما منزل بسيط وحدث فى ليله زفافهما ان ريح عاصفه قد اشتدت مع بزوغ الفجر وادت الى سقوط حجر كبير من الجبل على السقف الخشبى لمنزلهما البسيط مما ادى الى سقوط جزء من السقف والحجر على العروس التى ماتت فى الحال ........بينما لم يحدث شئ للعريس وكانت فتاه مباركه جدا ..فتاثر اهل المنطقه جدا لما حدث ودفنوها فى مقبره خاصه وكتبوا علها <<عروس القبور>>

*اخوتى الاحباء :*بالحقيقه ان ايامنا قليله جدا كما يقول الوحى الالهى((الانسان مولود المرأه قليل الايام )) (اى1:14)..........بل ان ايامنا القليله جدا ربما تنتهى بغته ​
اما ابديتنا يا احبائى فطويله جدا جدا ..............ولا تنتهى​
*يتبع*


----------



## adel baket (15 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ايامنا القليله جدا .....تحدد بدقه....... ابديتنا الطويله جدا*

_الله فيبى على التاملات الرائعه_
_الرب يبارك تعب محبتك_​


----------



## fullaty (15 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ايامنا القليله جدا .....تحدد بدقه....... ابديتنا الطويله جدا*



nazeradel قال:


> _الله فيبى على التاملات الرائعه_
> _الرب يبارك تعب محبتك_​



ميرسى يا nazeradel على مروك وياريت بقيت الكتاب كمان يعجبك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## fullaty (15 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ايامنا القليله جدا .....تحدد بدقه....... ابديتنا الطويله جدا*

ثانيا ابديتنا الطويله جدا​وقبل ان نتامل يا احبائى فى كيف ان ابديتنا طويله جدا نقول ان تعبير ((ابديتنا الطويله جدا))يعتبر تعبير غير دقيق لان الابديه لاتقاس ....وهى لاتنتهى .........ولكننا كثيرا ماننسى ذلك .......وكثيرا ما ان نعى ونتامل فى معنى كلمه <<الابديه>> 
فالابديه تعنى اللانهايه.....وان كان الزمن يقاس بالسنين والشهور والايام ....فالابد لا يقاس ........قال احد الادباء :من يقول انه سيقوم بقياس الابديه كمن يقول ان نمله ستقوم قياس محيط الكره الارضيه .......انها ابديتنا الطويله جدا ...التى لاتنتهى 


†††اذكر يا احبائى حلما روحيا جميلا اسميته <حلم الابديه>...فذات ليله من اكثر من خمسه وعشرين سنه حلمت انى بعدما انتهت حياتى على الارض وفارقت العالم الفانى..وجدت نفسى فى مكان فسيح جدا وجميل وبهيج للغايه تملؤه ملائكه نورانيون .ومكثت فتره اتفرس فى جمال ذلك المكان .وبينما انا متعجب والفرح الروحانى يملأ كيانىاذا باحد الملائكه النورانيين يدعونى ان استقل معه ما يشبه قاطره روحانيه......
*فركبت القاطره مع الملاك ....وبدات القاطره تسير وتسير وماكنت ادرى بسرعتها  ولكن ماكنت ادريه ان زمانا طويلا ينقضى ثم توقفت القاطره فقلت: للملاك اين نحن الان ؟.....فقال لى:هذه هى محطه المئه عام فلنا الان فى السماء مئه عام .........فالتفت لانظر الى ايامى القليله التى قضيتها على الارض ...تذكرت بعض الامور ولكن غالبيه الامور كنت قد نسيتها ...


*وبعد قليل قال لى الملاك :استعد فالقاطره ستواصل فى المسير اكثر جدا من المره الاولى ...وايضا ما كنت ادرى بسرعتها ولكن ما كنت ادريه ان زمانا طويلا جدا ينقضى ..ثم توقفت القاطره فقلت للملاك: اين نحن الان ؟.قال لى هذه هى محطه الف عام .فلنا الان فى الماء الف عام .فالتفت لانظر الى ايامى القليله جدا التى قضيتها على الارض .فما تذكرن الاالقليل جدا من الامور الرئيسيه وتذكرت بصعوبه ان عدد السنين التى قضيتها على الارض حوالى سبيعن سنه 

*واستمرت القاطره تسير ..وتسير وتقف فى بعض المحطات الى ان وصلت الى محطه عظيمه جدا فقلت للملاك :اين نحن الان؟..فقال لى هذه محطه المليون عام فلنا الان فى السماء مليون عام فالتفت لانظر الى ايامى القليله جدا التى قضيتها على الارض فلم ارى شيئا ولا تذكرت شيئا على الاطلاق
هنا تذكرت ما قاله الرب الهنا القدوس على فم اشعياء النبى :  (( لانى هانذا خالق سموات جديده وارضا جديده فلا تذكر الاولى ولا تخطر على بال ))(اش17:65)

*ثم دعانى الملاك لان اترك القاطره فتركتها واذا بى فى مكان اجمل وابهى جدا من المكان الذى كنت فيه حين دعانى الملاك لاستقل معه القاطره وبينما كنت اتفرس فى ذلك المكن وبهائه .......واتامل ان لى فى السماء مليون سنه .وسمعت ورائى صوتا عجيبا وجميلا جدا ملا ارجاء المكان ....يقول 

هذه المليون سنه هى مجرد اللحظه الاولى من الابديه 

*حينئذ استيقظت 
وكان منتصف الليل فى الدير المحرق ..فخرجت الى حديقه الدير تاملت كثيرا :ان كانت المليون سنه هى مجرد اللحظه الاولى من الابديه فكم تكون الابديه؟....وتاملت كثيرا ايضا كيف ان ايامى القليله جدا-مجرد عشرات السنين-ترسم وتحدد بدقه ابديتى الطويله جدا .....التى المليون سنه هى مجرد لحظتها الاولى وتسالت كثيرا :هل الناس هى يعون ذلك ؟ لا اظن ..لانهم لو يعون ذلك وما كانوا يسلكون هكذا فى حياتهم ؟
وكانت ليله مباركه جدا وكان حلما بهيجا للغايه حلم الابديه الطويله جدا.........

*****************​
فالزمن يا احبائى ليس الا سحابه عابره فى سماء الابد......وهذا الزمن الذى يبدو كعملاق ضخم يبتلع الايام والسنين.....ويعبر بكبرياء فوق احلام ملايين البشر ..هذا الزمن العملاق سيتلاشى فى وجه الابد كما تتلاشى سحابه الصيف صغيره من وجه الفضاء 
الزمن يا احبائى ليس الا حفنه مياه فى بحر الابد .يقول يشوع بن سيراخ :  ((عده ايام الانسان على الاكثر مئه سنه كنقطه ماء من البحر و كزره من الرمل هكذا سنون قليله فى يوم الابديه ))(سى8،7:18)..فهذا الزمن العملاق سرعان ما سيذوب بافراحه واتراحه فى بحر الابد .......
الزمن يا احبائى مجرد كلمات قليله فى صفحه الابد ....وحين يتلاشى الزمن من فوق صفحه الابد سوف يواجه الانسان الخالد نصيبه المحتوم فالزمن هو الاستعداد للابد ........وايامنا القليله جدا ترسم وتحدد بدقه ابديتنا القليله جدا

*يتبع *​


----------



## قلب حزين (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ايامنا القليله جدا .....تحدد بدقه....... ابديتنا الطويله جدا*

*مجهود رائع ربنا يباركك علية*​


----------



## fullaty (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ايامنا القليله جدا .....تحدد بدقه....... ابديتنا الطويله جدا*



قلب حزين قال:


> *مجهود رائع ربنا يباركك علية*​




شكرا على المرور وياريت تتابع بقيت الكتاب معانا 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## fullaty (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ايامنا القليله جدا .....تحدد بدقه....... ابديتنا الطويله جدا*

ثالثا ايامنا القليله جدا تحدد وبدقه ابديتنا الطويله جدا
فبحسب اعمالنا يا احبائى فى ايامنا القليله جدا سوف يكون مصيرنا فى ابديتنا الطويله جدا ففى الملكوت الابدى درجات كثيره جدا للابرار وفى العذاب الابدى ايضا دراجات كثيره جدا للاشرار ولذلك نقول :
ان ايامنا القليله جدا تحدد وبدقه ابديتنا الطويله جدا

†وقد استخدم الوحى الالهى تشبيهات وتعبيرات كثيره ليرسخ فى اذهانناحقيقه ان هناك درجات كثيره جدا للابرار فى الملكوت الابدى ...نذكر منها

(1)تشبيه <<ضياء الجلد والكواكب>>
 فيقول دانيال النبى عن القيامه العامه والدينونه : ((وكثيرون من الراقدين فى تراب الارضيستيقظون وهؤلاء الى الحياة الابدية وهؤلاء الى الر للازدراء الابدى والفاهمون يضيئون كضياء الجلد والذين ردوا كثيرين الى البر كالكواكب الى ابد الدهور))(دا3،2:12)............بمعنى ان الذين فهموا ان هيئه هذا العالم تزول (1كو31:7) وان ايامهم القليله جدا تحدد بدقه ابديتهم الطويله جدا عاشوا ايامهم فى مخافه الله وسوف يكون مستوى ضيائهم فى الملكوت الابدى كضياء الجلد اما الذين تعبوا فى الخدمه كرم الرب وردوا كثيرين الى البر سوف يكون مستوى ضيلئهم فى الملكوت الابدى كضياء الكواكب ..وشتان الفرق فى مستوى الضياء وذلك الى ابد الدهور

(2)تعبير <<الاجر فى السموات>>
فقد حدثنا الوحىالالهى مرات عديده عن <<الاجر فى السموات>> بمعنى انه بحسب اعمالنا سوف يكون اجرنا وبالتالى درجاتنا فى السموات وفى هذا يقول رب المجد بمنتهى الوضوح ( ها انا ظىاتى سريعا واجرتى معى لاجازى كل واحد كما يكون عمله))(رؤ12:22)

ونذكر هنا يا احبائى ثلاثه مواضع حدثنا فيها الوحى الالهى عن هذا الاجر السمائى :
(أ‌)	فى العظه على الجبل يقول رب المجد: ((طوبى لكم اذا عيروكم وطردكم وقالوا عليكم كل كلمه شريره من اجلى كاذبين افرحوا وتهللوا لان اجركم عظيم فى السموات فانهم هكذا طردوا الانبياء الذين قبلكم)) (مت12،11:5) ....فكم سيكون الاجر عظيما وبالتالى درجه عظيمه فى السموات لكل من اضطهد وعير وطرد من اجل الرب .......
(ب‌)	ويقول ايضا رب المجد : ((من سقى احد هؤلاء الصغار كأس ماء بارد فقط باسم تلميذ  فالحق اقول لكم انه لايضيع اجره ))(مت 42:10) ........وعجبا يا احبائى لهذه الايه :ان فقطكأس ماء بارد لايضيع اجره ...وان كان الامر هكذا فماذا عن الرحماء الذين يعطون بسخاء ..وماذا عن الذين يتبرعون بكل اموالهم وماذا عن الذين يعطون من اعوازهم بل فى بعض الاحيان كل معيشتهم (مر 44:12)..فكل واحد من هؤلاء سوف ياخذ اجره بحسب عمل رحمته وعطائه ..وبالتالى تكون درجته فى السوات .....
(ت‌)	يقول معلمنا القديس بولس الرسول : ((والغارس والساقى هما واحد ولكن كل واحد سياخذ اجرته بحسب تعبه))(1كو8:3) فبحسب تعب كل منا فى كرم الرب سوف يكون اجرنا وبالتالى درجتنا فى السموات

(3)تعبير <<الاصغر ....والعظيم .والاعظم فى ملكوت السموات>> 
†فيقول رب المجد فى العظه على الجبل : ((من نقض احدى هذه الوصايا الصغرى وعلم الناس هكذا يدعى اصغر فى ملكوت السموات واما من عمل وعلم فهذا يدعى عظيما فى ملكوت السموات ))(مت 19:5)
†تقدم التلاميذ الى يسوع (فى موضع اخر ) قائلين :فمن هو اعظم فى ملكوت السموات؟ فدعا يسوع اليه ودا اقامه فى وسطهم وقال .....من وضع نفسه مثل هذا الولد فهو الاعظم فى ملكوت السموات ))(مت4،2،1:18)
†فتاملوا يا احبائىكيف سيكون هناك الاصغر والصغير والكبير والعظيم والاعظم فى ملكوت السموات واخال يا احبائى الفرق سيكون بينا جدا بين كل هذه الدرجات 
†فبحسب جهادنا الروحى وحفظنا او نقضنا لاحدى الوصايا الصغرى سوف تكون درجاتنا فى السموات .......فمن نقض احدى هذه الوصايا الصغرى وعلم الناس هكذا يدعى اصغر فى ملكوت السموات(مت19:5).
†وبحسب مستوى اعمالنا وجهادنا وتعبنا فى التعليم (اتى17:5) سوف تكون درجاتنا ...فمن عمل واعلم فهذا سيدعى عظيما فى ملكوت السموات (مت 19:5) 
†وبحسب مستوى اتضاعنا سوف تكون درجاتنا  .فمن يصل فى حياته على الارض الى مستوى اتضاع الاطفال سوف يكون هو الاعظم فى ملكوت السوات (مت4:18)
(4)تشبيه<<ثمر الارض الجيده >> 
 فيقول رب المجد فى مثل الزارع : ((وهؤلاء هم الذين زرعوا هلى الارض الجيده : الذين يسمعون الكلمه ويقبلونها ويثمرون :واحد ثلاثين واخر ستين واخر مئه))(مر 20:4) فبحسب مستوى ثمر الروح فى حياتنا على الارض(ثلاثين ...او ستين .......او مئه )سوف تكون درجاتنا فى الملكوت الابدى يا احبائى 
(5)تعبير <<منازل بيت الاب السماوى >> 
فيقول رب المجد : ((فى بيت ابى منازل كثيره))(يو 2:14).......وجاءت كلمه <منازل> فى الترجمه الانجليزيه :   (( mansions بمعنى قصور ...وقطعا هذه المنازل (او القصور) الكثيره ليست بدرجه واحده وانه تعبير عن دراجات الابرار الكثيره جدا فى الملكوت الابدى 
(6)تعبير <<ثقل المجد الابدى >>
 فبيقول معلمنا القديس بولس الرسول : ((لان خفه ضيقتنا الوقتيه تنشئ لنا اكثر فاكثر ثقل مجد ابديا ))(2كو17:4).....بمعنى انه فى جهادنا الروحى لتنفيذ الوصيه ويكون هناك ضيقه وقتيه (مؤقته) فعلى سبيل المثال حينما نغصب انفسنا كما قال رب المجدان ((ملكوت السموات يغصب )) (مت12:11) ....وذلك فى الانتظام على الصلاه او فى احتمال الاخرين نكون فى ضيقه وقتيه .......
مثال اخر : حينما نقمع اجسادنا ونستبعدها (1كو 27:9)نكون فى ضيقه وقتيه .....
ولكن هذه الضيقه الوقتيه تعتبر خفيفه (خفه ضيقتنا الوقتيه) اذا ما قيست بثقل المجد الابدى الذى ينتظرنا فى السماء ......... فتعبير معلمنا القديس بولس الرسول :<<اكثر فاكثر>> بمعنى انه كلما نعيش الوصيه كلما نذخر اكثر فاكثر مجدا ابديا 
وكل منا يا احبائى بحسب جهاده وامانته يكون مستوى ثقل مجده الابدى 
(7) تشبيه <<ضياء ومجد النجوم>>
 وفى هذا يقول معلمنا القديس بولس الرسول : ((لان نجمنا يمتاز عن نجم فى المجد هكذا  ايضا ملكوت الاموات ))(1كو15_42،41) ...........
ويقول علماء الفلك يا احبائى :
_ان النجوم فى طبيعتها مثل الشمس والفرق الوحيد بين الشمس والنجوم هو اختلاف الابعاد فالشمس تبعد عن الارض 93 مليون ميل وبينما اقرب نجم يبعد عن الارض بخمسه وعشرين مليون ميل 
_ ولكن النجوم تتباين جدا فى حجمها وبالتالى فى درجه حرارتها ولمعانها ........فيوجد حوالى مئه الف نجم يماثل الشمس فى الحجم ودرجه الحراره ويوجد اكثر بكثير من هذا العدد اكبر حجما واكثر لمعانا من الشمس والاف الاف النجوم الاصغر حجما والاقل لمعانا منها .ويقول علماء الفلك : ان لمعان بعض النجوم يزيد عن لمعان الشمس عده الاف من المرات وان كل نجم المع من الشمس يقابله 150 نجم اقل لمعانا منها 
_ونذكر يا احبائىعلى سبيل المثال مقارنه بسيطه بين حجم الشمس وبعض النجوم :
فنجم القزم الابيض يبلغ من الحجم 4000ميل3
والشمس تبلغ حجمها 864000 ميل3
بينما يبلغ حجم النجم العملاق 18،000000ميل3
ويبلغ حجم النجم فوق العملاق 400,000000ميل3

*فلنتامل يا احبائى فى عالم النجوم هذا نجم يمتاز عن نجم فى المجد بين الاف والاف النجوم ......
فهكذا ايضا سوف يمتاز بار على بار فى مجد الملكوت بين ملايين ومليارات الابرار*


----------



## sunny man (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ايامنا القليله جدا .....تحدد بدقه....... ابديتنا الطويله جدا*

شكرا على هذا الموضوع التحفة


----------



## mansor1_2000 (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ايامنا القليله جدا .....تحدد بدقه....... ابديتنا الطويله جدا*

*كتاب رائع*
*ربنا يعوض تعب المحبه*
*شكرا*​


----------

